

Axe ad offensive to programmers or well intentioned student project? - frederickf
http://adsoftheworld.com/media/print/axe_programming

======
venomsnake
I do find myself offended by that code. This looks much better IMO

if(you.understand(this)) { return get.a.girlfriend(); }

Also what is the point of having one more girlfriend? I have barely time for
Fallout: New Vegas with my current :(

------
frederickf
I think this is a well intentioned student project that is just easy to
misinterpret. It seems to be related to Miami Ad School Europe.

I think the intent is to target programmers and suggest that men who use Axe
body spray will be popular with girls, although I can see how it could also be
interpreted to suggest that if you can understand pseudo code then you should
stop programming so much and get a girl friend.

Having said that, it is clearly sexist by assuming that a person who
understands pseudo code must be a man (or a lesbian I guess).

Thoughts?

~~~
venomsnake
I have a hard time thinking of a single single male IT in my surroundings.
When you get older than 25 the above average salary and brains do wonders for
successful dating.

Nothing offensive, but I would have appreciated using Solarized, Source code
pro and writing actual compilable code. It shows attention to details,
research and respect to the community that you advertise to.

------
sinkasapa
Do you think this comic is offensive to Axe users or is it just a well
intentioned art project?

[http://jubilantmeandering.thecomicseries.com/comics/43](http://jubilantmeandering.thecomicseries.com/comics/43)

------
krapp
That's not offensive to programmers.

"Compiler? I don't even know her!"

... _that 's_ offensive to programmers.

